# A post about seatposts...post about posts...heh..heh...ahem.



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

Hola all, 

Want to get all of your good opinions on some CF seatposts out there. I know everyone has an experience, and I am trying to graduate from an alum stock beastie. Specifically, I was wondering about their weights and I figured that this was the place for it. I am open to brands and even boutique names, just don't really know what a "good weight" is. 

I am 160 lbs and my roadie has a 27.2.

Can I get your opinions and can you list 3 things:

1 a weight
2 brand name
3 a url (if possible). 

And after you do my work for me, may I have a 30 minute shiatsu masage, a massive pita sandwich, and a 32 oz cranberry juice? 
--Jay

**Edited for syntax**


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

By the By, planning on using the seatpost as an all 'rounder. 

Ebony would look cooler than maple on the bike... 

-Jay


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

giveme2wheels said:


> Can I get your opinions and can you list 3 things:
> 
> 1 a weight
> 2 brand name
> ...


All you need to know, including url's, is listed here.

Now it's up to YOU to do the work....  

I use a Selcof carbon. Nice post.
But many are good.
USE Alien is a pita, though.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Lightweight choice would be M2 racer if you dont need the setback
About 80 grams
170lb limit
M2 racer 

If you need setback probably a Easton
Twice the weight at 160 but still light
Easton

Here is a complete list. If you click on Manufacturers name you can go to their site. If you click on real weights you can sort by lightest to heavy
Seatpost listings 

Good Luck

PS: I see Cadence got a post in before mine with the same link


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

flying said:


> Lightweight choice would be M2 racer if you dont need the setback
> About 80 grams
> 170lb limit
> M2 racer
> ...


FWIW, M2 is releasing a seatpost, CF, with setback. Send 'em an email, and they'll tell you all about it. They're also releasing Al posts that are within a few grams of their CF offerings.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

Alienator,

Disapointed. Was expecting something a little more juicy out of you.

KPCW - nice work.

but DANG didn't realize they were down to 80 grams for a post. Wonder what my 1988 C Record weighs? It ain't no weight weenie I'm sure...


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

*damn fine link!*

Beauty!

The interesting thing to me is that the easton EC90 and the M2Racer are only $59 apart. Me being 160, weight isn't an issue so the M2Racer would be really cool. And no one else would have one. 

I am upgrading from stock Specialized Alloy 27.2 at 350 length, no posting on the WW seatpost for my cheapy, but a guess would put it at close to 290-ish

Very good food for thought y'all. 

Now if I could drop this 5 lbs of this marriage weight that easy...

Alienator, where were the alloy M2 seatposts? Couldn't seem to find them on their site. 

-Jay


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

The alloy M2 is not out yet.
Thanks for the tip on the set back carbon Alienator.
I would be in line for one when it comes out.
Always liked the M2 but need set back.
Thanks


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

Friction, 

I enjoy reading the posts and the quote has made me laugh on numerous occasions, I am curious abiout the pict tho. Is that a big a$$ koi? What kind of fish is that?? You poachin' gramma's lilypad pond??

-Jay


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Carbonless diet.*

I can and do use center over posts. I went from Thomson Masterpiece seatposts, a very excellent post to New Ultimate posts. I have two that both weigh in at 93 grams on the head and aluminum construction with the exception of the titanium bolts. Very nice two bolt head for precise saddle adjustment.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

*118 gram Extralite in classifieds ...*

... its mine. I know its spam, but you asked.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=58827&query=retrieval


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Friction_Shifter said:


> Alienator,
> 
> Disapointed. Was expecting something a little more juicy out of you.


Well that's what happens when you make all the wrong assumptions. The guy asked a question. I gave an answer. Didn't know that I was supposed to play a specific part.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Don't worry so much about saving weight on the thing that keeps a lot of very important nerve endings intact. But I don't like dentists any more than urologists, and feel the same way about stems.


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> Don't worry so much about saving weight on the thing that keeps a lot of very important nerve endings intact. But I don't like dentists any more than urologists, and feel the same way about stems.


Strong enough is strong enough - does not need to be heavy to be strong enough...


----------



## Peith (Feb 16, 2006)

I wish more people would ride the Thomson Masterpiece...I'm no porker, but at my weight dropping under 120 grams for a seatpost makes me nervous about my investement


----------



## Timmons (Jul 6, 2005)

Thomson seat posts are the best.

If you're looking for the lightest post, their milled aluminum Thomson Elite is lighter than carbonfiber posts. Not cheap of course.

http://www.lhthomson.com/


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Funny post (no pun)/- I believe adjustability is far more important than saving even 100g. I have a crappy Look Ergopost that ends up slipping eventually with its brilliant one-bolt design (where you need predictive adjusting- meaning you need to anticipate the angle it changes to as you tighten the bolt). My old AC Classic on my beater gives me the exact microadjustment I need- and it can make all the difference when spending hours in the saddle. Of course, those extra bolts weigh something, as does a functional clamp. Then again, I ride a "heavy" Look and subscribe to the belief that a comfortable rider will move uphill (downhill, or on the flats) faster than a miserable weight weenie


----------

